

Ask HN: Who's going to PyCon? - wensing

It's in Atlanta this year, Feb. 17-25. http://us.pycon.org/2010/about/<p>Thought this might be a good opp. to do room-sharing if any other HN'ers are going solo.
======
bockris
I am and I can't wait.

see also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1076401>

~~~
wensing
Great. And thanks for the link (should have searched for that).

